# Campsite Toilet Trips



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Morning!

Here we are in the Lakes.
Peaceful
Nice quiet spot when we got here, next to the toilet & showers. But we don't use the facilities. We use our own onboard.

I am amazed how many people drive to the shower block in their cars. There was almost a traffic jam this morning. People waiting for others to leave the paring spaces or turn around.

The odd small VW size van but Every car that has been has been of the gas guzzling proportion. Some have even left their engines running whilst they pop in for 5 mins or so. I guess this is to charge the Range Rover's battery.

Some of these lazy sods are literally 10 pitches away. Would not mind if the were fetching water or bringing piles of washing. No quick toilet trip or long shower whilst they gas us.

The air stinks, not from sanitary use but from cars trolling around the campsite. 

I do not believe it!

There is my Victor moment 

TM


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

TM,

Couldn't agree more and one of my _many_ pet hates.

No problems with it if someone has a genuine need though, but most of those I've seen doing it in the past seem to be as fit as me.

They're obviously not as waterproof, as its always worse in the rain...... :lol:

Ken.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We dont do campsites but on the very rare occasion that we have had to use one I have seen this happen. Why dont people just use their own facilities? Surely the chemical disposal point is probably just as near and you only have to go there once every 3 or 4 days!

Mind you I did admit on here last night to carrying a thetford cassette between my knees on the scooter.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Barry, you can get much more discrete incontinence aids than a Thetford cassette.

Although I can see the practicality (for the *♂*!) of the emptying tube!!


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

We always use campsite facilities.......we always park well away from them........we always walk to them :roll: 

I suppose it's like 'the school run' where every child is totally unable to walk :wink: 

Even many dogs have to be carried these days due to 'limbinability'. 8O 

I'd better shut up now :wink:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

EJB said:


> I'd better shut up now :wink:


Why?

I've agreed with every word so far! :wink: :lol:

Dave :lol: :lol:

Edit - Errrmmmmm  . . . previous to the ones quoted that is! :wink:


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

To be honest, what amazes me is how many people choose pitches next to the sanitary block. What with the constant stream of people using them, the sounds of flushing and running water, door banging noises, lights on and off and - possible- smells it would be my last choice of pitch.

G


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

IF we use sites, we are happen to approach the toilet block by following that most unusual practice of

_*putting one foot in front of the other and letting the body follow! I think this practice used to be called walking!!*_ :roll: :wink:

However, as I get older, I DO think of some activities which seem to get harder! One such activity is cassette emptying, but our cassette has wheels! A second is water topping-up... I can still carry a 10litre watering can! I can understand the need for the more infirm to transport gas cylinders in a car, but that would not be to the toilet block! I'm certain there was another activity that gets harder with age but I'll be damned if I can remember what it is!! :roll: :wink:


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Uncle Norm:

_I'm certain there was another activity that gets *harder* with age but I'll be damned if I can remember what it is_

Sadly I can (just about) remember that activity is (was) but it gets *softer* with age!


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi


Well some of us don't have a choice, we have to park near the shower facilties as my wife is quite disabled, but we would never ever drive to the facilities.

I can assure the critics we would rather not have to park close to the showerblock.



Andy


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Quote _*"Hi

Well some of us don't have a choice, we have to park near the shower facilties as my wife is quite disabled, but we would never ever drive to the facilities.

I can assure the critics we would rather not have to park close to the showerblock."*_

Andy

Absolutely justified Andy, I couldn't agree more. Maybe there will be a time when we or others have to do the same. But I do think the original poster - TM - was having a go at tuggers with their gas-guzzlers...

_*I am amazed how many people drive to the shower block in their cars.*_

8)


----------



## ralph-dot (May 10, 2005)

the worst one we have been on was in Belgium where they would even park on our pitch while they went.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

foll-de-roll said:


> I can assure the critics we would rather not have to park close to the showerblock.
> Andy


If that's a polite dig at me Andy then, it goes without saying- or I thought it did- that you_ must_ pitch near the shower block. You don't have a reasonable choice. I did direct my remark at those who _ do_ have a choice however so stand by my comment.

G


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> To be honest, what amazes me is how many people choose pitches next to the sanitary block. What with the constant stream of people using them, the sounds of flushing and running water, door banging noises, lights on and off and - possible- smells it would be my last choice of pitch.
> 
> G


It wasn't a dig at anybody in particular. I was just pointing out that often circumstances dictate where you park. I know my dear wife would gladly swop her Parkinsons Disease, if she could walk unaided to anywhere, let alone to the Loo.

Andy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*The Loos*

Well plenty of goings on in the Campsite toilet.

Someone came yesterday and washed her Dog in the "dishwashing only" sinks, did not even bother to clean the area down afterwards.

Then someone passed away in the toilets this morning.

My condolences to the Family.

TM


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Some sites have pitches reserved for the disabled next to the toilet block. We don't like being near the toilet blocks either so hardly ever use them, similarly we don't like to be miles away either but prefer the latter to the former as long as I don't have to carry the cassette too far. 

As this is a motorhome forum I can hardly imaging the motorhome being used to visit facilities so would expect a 100 percent vote of "never"  

peedee


----------

